# Hi from NYC



## HouseOfMouse (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I wanted to make an account here to be a part of a community that shares the same joys in mice as me. I have a PEW that was bred to a satin self sooty RY who is just days away from giving birth so please feel welcome to come and visit the other thread I make to check out what surprises we'll have with this litter. Don't be shy to post either! Interaction with others is the best part of being in this kind of niche community!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome,look forward to some pics if you haven't already posted any


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, and good luck with the babies.


----------



## HouseOfMouse (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome everyone, I appreciate it!

I've made a thread in current litters (she gave birth on the 25th) but I'm having some trouble posting pictures so I still have some trouble shooting to do before there will be pics. Don't worry though, I'm sure I'll be able to figure everything out within the next few days so don't forget to keep checking in on it.


----------



## HouseOfMouse (Oct 24, 2013)

Here is the link for easy access. Enjoy! :mrgreen:

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=20138


----------

